# Visa - Transferable or Not



## Cape Chick

Hi

How do you know if you have a transferable visa or a non-transferable visa? 

Thanks


----------



## emarati

most of them are transfable, depends on the position and qualificiations


----------



## mrbig

I would think it depends on the company or person that is your sponsor(if they will allow you to trnsfer it or not).


----------

